# EFI mit Grub 2



## who (22. August 2011)

Hallo
ich besitzte ein Asus P8p67 und möchte Debian Wheezy und Windows 7 installieren. Habe zuerst Debian installiert und das System lässt sich erfolgreich starten. Grub 2 (grub-efi-amd64, grub-efi-bin, grub-efi) wurde installiert und wird auch beim Booten erkannt. Nach der Windows installation bootet jedoch nur noch Windows 7, Grub erscheint nicht mehr. Im EFI Bios Menü habe ich dazu die Boot-Order von "EFI Device" zu "Samsung Festplatte" geändert und anschließend erscheint wieder Grub, jedoch ohne den Windows 7 eintrag.
update-grub zeigt das:

```
update-grub
Generating grub.cfg ...
Found background image: /usr/share/images/desktop-base/desktop-grub.png
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-1-amd64
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-1-amd64
done
```

fdisk -l das:

```
fdisk -l

WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.


Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x00000000

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1               1   976773167   488386583+  ee  GPT
```
parted:

```
Partition Table: gpt

Number  Start   End    Size   File system  Name                          Flags
 1      17,4kB  200GB  200GB  ext4
 2      200GB   200GB  105MB  fat32        EFI system partition          boot
 3      200GB   200GB  134MB               Microsoft reserved partition  msftres
 4      200GB   500GB  300GB  ntfs         Basic data partition
```

Hat hier jemand eine Idee wie ich Windows 7 im Grub Menü erkennen kann?

Schöne Grüße


----------



## LuXTuX (22. August 2011)

logisch, Windows akzeptiert kein anderes System. Du musst erst Win installieren, dann Linux.
Einfach nochmal Debian rüberziehen und gut ist.


----------



## Jimini (22. August 2011)

Dennoch müsste es ja möglich sein, Windows einfach in Grub reinzubasteln. Leider nutze ich bislang Grub 2 nicht, kann da also nicht wirklich viel zu beisteuern (mit Grub 1 ists jedenfalls kein Problem).
debianforum.de • Thema anzeigen - Grub2 + Windows 7 Hilft dir der Link weiter?

MfG Jimini

P.S.: fdisk kann mit GPT nicht umgehen, gptfdisk hingegen schon.


----------



## who (22. August 2011)

Hi, habe bereits zuerst Windows 7 und dannach Debian installiert, leider gleiches Ergebnis

den Link schau ich gleich an, danke


----------



## NCphalon (23. August 2011)

Du müsstest den Bootmanager von Windows aushebeln.


----------



## Bauer87 (24. August 2011)

Es gibt einige EFI-(Fehl)-Implementierungen, die immer automatisch ein installiertes Windows-System booten, statt Grub zu laden. Das „Feature“ ist eigentlich als Fallback im Fehlerfall gedacht, macht aber bei Dualboot Ärger. Schau mal nach, ob es bei dir so einen Bug gibt. Wenn hier irgendjemand weiß, wie dieses „Feature“ hieß, kannst du auch beim Support des Mainboard-Herstellers nachfragen.


----------

